# Tarp Under Wood



## Typ0 (May 21, 2015)

I am thinking of stacking my wood on top of a poly tarp ... anyone ever try this?  Will it work as a shelter from the ground and insects?  I know the grass will die that's part of the idea here!  I don't want to wreck my wood though...


----------



## firefighterjake (May 21, 2015)

Directly on the tarp . . . or tarp and then pallets or stringers? I would think a tarp may collect water . . . in which case you wouldn't want the wood directly on the tarp.

Me . . . I use bark and mulch to keep the grass down around my stacks . . . and occasionally take out the weedbeater to the grass that does come up.


----------



## Typ0 (May 21, 2015)

I was thinking directly on the tarp....because then I don't have to spend the $$$ on landscaping ties to store my wood.  I probably can get a cord of wood on a $7 tarp.....I'm looking at spending $30 for timbers and block to support that cord.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 21, 2015)

You don't like pallets? They can be had for free around here. I'm guessing the tarp idea would be little or no different than just stacking on the ground.


----------



## Scooter422 (May 21, 2015)

I'd stack em on  pallets.  You can find free pallets everywhere. You get air flow under your stacks and keep em off the ground.


----------



## Typ0 (May 21, 2015)

well yeah that's great....except I haven't been able to find free pallets.


----------



## Applesister (May 21, 2015)

I get pallets from an electrical contractor, but you can try feed stores, appliance stores...
Tarps work like greenhouse plastic, they create the perfect environment for mold spores and rot decaying funguses to flourish.


----------



## Typ0 (May 21, 2015)

I guess people didn't understand the question or you just want to get your two cents in.  I am going to Lowe's today to purchase landscaping ties and block to get 2 cords of wood off the ground that I need stacked.   I was asking about the alternative of using tarps that I already have in the garage.  I have a cord of wood stacked in my driveway right now and if I wasn't going to seal the pavement I would just leave it there...but I have to move it.

I live in the middle of no where. I would love to get a load of pallets but I haven't been able to hook up with them at this point.  I could drive two hours and get pallets but it doesn't work for me right now.  I will keep looking for a more convenient source and when I find it I will grab some pallets.  In the mean time I have a pile of wood killing grass I don't want dead!  I need to get these two cords of wood moved to another location this weekend and I have no intention of moving it again until it's burn time.


----------



## jaoneill (May 21, 2015)

If you decide to go that (tarp) route why not simply use 6 mil poly, cheaper yet and will serve the same purpose.


----------



## peakbagger (May 21, 2015)

I would not use a tarp directly under wood. Unless there is a water tight cover and a significant overhang, water will collect on top of the tarp and rot out the bottom row of wood. If you have to have something underneath landscape fabric would be a better choice as it drains but may cut down on bugs. You either need to get it up on well drained soil (preferably crush rock of good draining gravel) or up in the air a bit. Some folks use sacrificial sleepers directly on the ground which is what I do during my preliminary stacking in the woods. Worse case is a split white birch bark down and stack on that as the bark is water proof.


----------



## Typ0 (May 21, 2015)

I'm not going to use the tarp under the wood.  Landscape ties are 1.97 at Lowes I will get 20 of those and a dozen concrete blocks for two cords of wood today.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 21, 2015)

Typ0 said:


> I guess people didn't understand the question or you just want to get your two cents in.



People understood the question and told you no, it isn't a good idea - You didn't like the answer.


----------



## Typ0 (May 21, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> People understood the question and told you no, it isn't a good idea - You didn't like the answer.



It's not about if I liked the answer.  I asked and wanted to know.  Notice how I am not going to be using a tarp under my wood!


----------



## Applesister (May 21, 2015)

I totally sympathize with not wasting effort or money...and not killing grass.
Its frustrating but you will get the right stuff and then you will have it.
Good decision on the cinder blocks, landscape timbers. I discovered that material combo here and it works fantastic. 
I use sapling poles from the woods and the cinderblocks were leftover construction scrap. 
After you get the cordwood stacked just keep your eye open for other material.
Tarps are a total waste of money and effort. We all know because weve all used them and lost good stacks to rot and bugs.
You are on the right path...


----------



## maple1 (May 21, 2015)

*Tarps are a total waste of money and effort. We all know because weve all used them and lost good stacks to rot and bugs.*

Will have to disagree there. They can make things worse & use a lot of effort if not done right. The ones I put on last fall did great this past winter, are still in place & in one piece, were easy to put on, and will be used again next year. No rot or bugs yet.


----------



## Rebelduckman (May 21, 2015)

Im in the no tarp at all crowd, whether it be under the wood or above but my climate down here permits it. We have Very little snow and during the wettest season my wood I'm burning is in a shed .


----------



## BoiledOver (May 21, 2015)

A tarp will keep the moisture in the ground from coming up into your firewood. A tarp will hold water that infiltrates your wood stack when it rains or snow, not allowing it to drain into the ground. Using a tarp is a double edged sword. I do not and will not use a tarp except on top beginning in September for "that seasons" stack.

Keep your firewood elevated to allow ventilation, just like attic spaces and crawl spaces, this is old information that has proven the test of time. No need to worry about rain and snow cause you will be 3 years ahead, yes? Firewood seasons very well with no covering, keeping your seasoned wood dry beginning in September is when it makes sense to consider a tarp. Others like to cover the top of their stacks 24/7 but truly it is not necessary.

I am now older than some of the trees I burn and that procedures has not failed in all my life.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 21, 2015)

To the OP - I wouldn't stack directly on a tarp, you will still have moisture issues. An alternative idea it to go into the woods and cut some 3-5"diameter long skinny tree's and use them as runners to get you through the season, just lay them down like train track rails, crib ends with your split wood, put in 2 rows next to each other so the rows can support each other, less of a chance of a tip over. After that you have a whole season to focus on getting either rail road ties, pallets, or what ever stacking method you decide. good luck, and keep that wood dry.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 21, 2015)

Good call on not stacking on the tarp . . . as mentioned . . . I think you would not be happy with the results.

One final word on pallets though . . . if you're in a place that has a Lowes . . . there is a very good chance that somewhere nearby there are businesses that would have pallets as well . . . of course finding those places could be a challenge. I've had good luck with commercial plumbing supply places, tractor shops, shops that deal with 18 wheelers, etc. You may also have some luck speaking with someone with the fire department . . . we give out several burn permits every month to various businesses who burn up their pallets and other shipping materials vs. paying to get rid of the debris.


----------



## tsquini (May 21, 2015)

Placing your stacks on traps or on the ground  would be same thing.


----------



## scroungerjeff (May 21, 2015)

Concrete blocks and cheap or reclaimed pressure treated pine work fine for me. I never used tarps under that but I could see the advantage in less weeds popping up. I think once you are 10" above the ground you can do what you want on the ground ie mulch, grass or plastic. Weed block fabric might be best since it blocks grass and lets the rain through.


----------



## maple1 (May 22, 2015)

tsquini said:


> Placing your stacks on traps or on the ground  would be same thing.


 

That would likely depend on the soil, and topography.


----------



## Typ0 (May 22, 2015)

I have all kinds of tarps in the garage I just had a thought and sought information.  I bought 20 landscaping ties at Lowes for $40 and I'm going to get 10 more ... I can stack a years worth of wood on that.


----------

